# Un cafelito



## Fernando

Dentro de mis múltiples defectos se encuentra el de ser un cafeinómano.

Aunque evidentemente café NO tiene diminutivo (hay tazas grandes y pequeñas de café pero no hay cafés pequeños o grandes) en España se suelen utilizar los términos "cafecito" y "cafelito", como término para quitarle importancia o para especificar que vamos a tardar poco tiempo en tomar un café (apenas media hora). 

"Cafelito" parece ser una especie de vulgarismo consciente. ¿Es igual en América?

Sí, yo también espero que el nivel de mis consultas mejore. Perdonad si la pregunta os parece idiota, pero no doy más.


----------



## SusieQ

Pues aquí en Guate jamás escuché a alguien decir que va a tomar un "cafelito".  Siempre dicen (al menos las personas que yo conozco y que toman café) que se van a tomar un "cafecito" y después van y buscan la taza más grande que encuentran.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Como tratamos hace poco en el hilo de diminutivos:



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Nunca había oido cafelito y cafetito, yo creo que es algo regional... aca decimos "cafecito"


 
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias a ambos. Quede siempre bien entendido que en España lo de cafelito o se considera vulgar o se dice como de broma.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Yo también soy cafeinómana y me tomo cafezazos...   ))
Nunca escuché cafelito, cafecito sí es muy común.
Saludos.


----------



## belén

Yo creo que tampoco escuché nunca "cafelito". Y digo creo, porque normalmente cuando alguien me menciona esas palabras, es porque necesito despertarme, así que no estoy en plenas facultades...
Lo que digo yo es "cafetito" 
BE


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Siempre he creído que "cafelito" es propio del sur de España. Tengo un gato que se llama así, por cierto


----------



## XepC

Ah, pues yo lo creía madrileño al 100% (pero madrileño de organillo y chulapa).


----------



## Alundra

XepC said:
			
		

> Ah, pues yo lo creía madrileño al 100% (pero madrileño de organillo y chulapa).


 
Y yo también...  

Los manchegos tomamos muchos "*cafetillos*"...

Alundra.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico no usamos el vocablo "cafelito".
Por acá utilizamos el diminutivo *cafecito / cafeíto* en una connotación más o menos afectiva.

_No hay nada como ese primer cafecito de la mañana... mami me hacía un cafeíto muy rico (delicioso) todas las tardes... cuando guste, venga a tomarse un cafecito con nosotros_

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cirrus

En Colombia te sirven a cada rato un tintico.  No tiene nada que ver con el vino sino puro cafe colombiano.


----------



## zebedee

Aquí en Valencia he oído eso del "cafelito". También "un cafenet" e incluso "un coffee" o sea que...


----------



## diegodbs

XepC said:
			
		

> Ah, pues yo lo creía madrileño al 100% (pero madrileño de organillo y chulapa).


 
Cafelito es muy propio de Andalucía.


----------



## XepC

zebedee said:
			
		

> Aquí en Valencia he oído eso del "cafelito". También "un cafenet" e incluso "un coffee" o sea que...


 
_cafenet _es un diminutivo de _cafè_ en valenciano.


----------



## GERTRU

En Colombia decimos: tomémonos un café, un cafecito, un tinto. O, si es con leche, decimos café en leche o "un perico".


----------



## Laia

Cafelito también se usa por la zona de Barcelona... "me apetece un cafelito". Típico.





			
				XepC said:
			
		

> _cafenet _es un diminutivo de _cafè_ en valenciano.


Xep... un _cafetó_?


----------



## nikvin

Pues en esta parte de Andalucía (Almería) siempre hablan de cafecito, y nunca he oído por aúí lo del cafelito, ni tampoco cuando ( hace ya muchissimos años es verdad) en Granada


----------



## gisele73

SusieQ said:
			
		

> Pues aquí en Guate jamás escuché a alguien decir que va a tomar un "cafelito".  Siempre dicen (al menos las personas que yo conozco y que toman café) que se van a tomar un "cafecito" y después van y buscan la taza más grande que encuentran.



Jajaja...sí, es lo mismo en el Perú


----------



## samikahan

Se dice, una tazza or una copa , de cafe ?


----------



## zebedee

samikahan said:
			
		

> Se dice, una tazza or una copa , de cafe ?


 
Se dice _una *taza* de café_.

Las copas son de cristal y se suelen usar para bebidas alcohólicas.

_Una *copa* de vino._
_¿Vienes a tomar unas *copas* con nosotros esta noche?_


----------



## gisele73

Hola samikahan 

"Tazza" es "taza" en italiano.


----------



## GERTRU

Por estas tierras, también se dice un pocillo de café. Y, bien delicioso que sí es. El café de Colombia es el mejor!!!!!!


----------



## YSIK

Hola 
Pues en El Salvador cuando decimos: Nos vamos a tomar un cafecito? Significa que si vamos a tomar un café rápido. Nunca significa uno pequeño sino un corto tiempo tomando un café.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

GERTRU said:
			
		

> En Colombia decimos: tomémonos un café, un cafecito, un tinto. O, si es con leche, decimos café en leche o "un perico".



Qué curioso, en España el "perico" es la cocaína. Así que, si venís por aquí, mejor pedid un café con leche. 

Yo, cuando tengo mucho sueño, me tomo un cafetazo, pero es una idiosincrasia personal.

Saludos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

También en México consumir cocaína es "darse un pericazo"


----------



## fran

Por Córdoba decimos mucho un cafelito, no he utilizado nunca cafecito, a tomarlo en breve, dando a entender que tardamos poco en volver.

Para un café pequeño... pues eso, una "tasita" de café.
Luego a gusto del consumidor, manchado, cortado, etc...

Es digno de mencionar que el lugar con más nombres que he visto nunca para diferentes tipos de café (corto, largo, con leche, etc.) es en Málaga. Si hay por aquí algún malagueño nos podrá decir la retahíla de cafés que tienen por allí.


----------



## paprika

Pues los mexicanos siempre decimos "cafecito" no importa el tamaño ni el tiempo que tardemos en tomarlo.
Por cierto en México se produce un café de excelente calidad el de Veracruz y el de Chiapas. Si algún día vienen, por favor, pruébenlo es delicioso mmmmm!!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

JAJAJAJA.... Sé que cafecito es lo normal en todos sitios, pero aunque sólo sea para fastidiar un poco:



> AVISO
> 
> *La palabra "cafecito" no está en el Diccionario*.





> *cafelito.*
> 1. m. dim. coloq. de café.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



¡Que para eso soy _Andalú_! (como mencionó Diego)

(Es broma; sé que el DRAE no recoje sino unos cuantos diminutivos excepcionales)


----------



## beatrizg

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> También en México consumir cocaína es "darse un pericazo"


 
Hola!

Una aclaración chic@s:
En Colombia la palabra "perico" tiene tres significados:
-lorito
-café con leche (en taza pequeña)
-cocaína (también se dice "perica")


----------



## mariposita

¡Qué bonito!

Entonces tenemos: _cafecito, cafelito, cafeíto, cafetito, cafetillos_... y la última vez que fuimos a visitar a los parientes de mi marido en la Astúrias más profunda, noté que lo llamaron "_un cafecín_." Seguro que hay alguien que dice _cafecico_, _cafecillo_...


----------



## Jellby

...también existe "cafetín", que hasta viene en el DRAE.

Personalmente, yo digo "cafelito", como diminutivo irregular, perfectamente intercambiable con las formas con "c": "cafecito", "cafecín", "cafecillo", "cafecino", "cafecico", "cafeciño", "cafecete", "cafezuelo"...


----------



## BMurillo

Hola nuevamente a todos. He escuchado tantas versiones por estos lares del diminutivo de esta aromática bebida, que ya dudo de la correcta, que no de la más usual o coloquial. Solicito vuestra ayuda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jazyk

Yo diría cafecito. Creo haber visto una vez una regla que decía que después de monosílabos y sustantivos agudos se usa el sufijo -cito, pero ya hace tanto tiempo que es mejor no fiarte de mí.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela: Cafecito.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también es cafecito.


----------



## Kangy

Jamás escuché que alguien dijera "cafelito".
Suena gracioso


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tembién he oído "cafesín".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias, en un lenguaje popular, se oye *cafenito*, *cafensito* y como plural los *cafenes*
Mi abuela canaria decía cafensito.
Como ocurre con otras expresiones, aunque se sabe que es incorrecto, muchas veces de dice mal a sabiendas, en tono de broma " Trae los cafenes".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Acá, como alguien ya se mencionó antes, decimos "vamos a tomarnos un cafecito", aunque también se dice "vamos a *echarnos* un cafecito o un cafesazo"


----------



## falbala84

Aquí se suele decir "cafelito"


----------



## Cabeza tuna

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Estaba viendo una publicidad de la compañia (Ono) y dice "Contratar Ono negocios v/s otro cafelito por la mañana" acompañado de una taza de café, por lo que comprendo que se trata de un diminutvo de Café pero aqui le decimos cafecito no cafelito.
¿Es común en España y en otros paises ocupar cafelito o cafecito?


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Se usa bastante "cafelito" aunque también "cafetito".


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, solo _cafecito_.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Por aquíse usan las dos, pero es más común "cafelito"

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque en Murcia hacemos los diminutivos en "ico" como los aragoneses (de hecho nos lo contagiaron ellos en una repoblación de la Edad Media) el término cafelito ha hecho fortuna y se usa mucho.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Cafecito* solamente. 

El diminutivo en -*ico* sólo se usa cuando la silaba final del sustantivo es _*-to* (momento -->momentico)._

¿De dónde habrá salido esa* l* en _*cafelito?*_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ManPaisa said:


> *Cafecito* solamente.
> 
> El diminutivo en -*ico* sólo se usa cuando la silaba final del sustantivo es _*-to* (momento -->momentico)._
> 
> ¿De dónde habrá salido esa* l* en _*cafelito?*_


 
Eso será por allá, pero acá el diminutivo ico no se usa. Sería momentito por acá.

Y decimos cafecito.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Sólo he escuchado cafecito.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Eso será por allá, pero acá el diminutivo ico no se usa. Sería momentito por acá.
> 
> Y decimos cafecito.



Claro, en el dialecto local.  Me faltó especificarlo.


----------



## SpiceMan

Jellby said:


> ...también existe "cafetín", que hasta viene en el DRAE.


Seguramente lo sabés, Jellby, pero quiero aclararlo así queda registrado en la discusión:

Cafetín no es el diminutivo del café como bebida sino del establecimiento donde se expende para su consumo la infusión aquí tan loada.


----------

